# how many screen do you make with 1 Qt. of emulsion?



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

How many screens do you think you coat with 1 Qt. of emulsion?

Screen size: 18 x 22

coated one time on each side.


----------



## kaneda7777 (Jul 19, 2008)

That is sooooo weird i just logged on this second to ask that same question! 

Well

I was gonna ask how many screens can you coat with a gallon but i can work that out now 

Weird


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

I would guess 25-30 out of a quart

I just bought a quart today, I'll keep track


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Yep, maybe 25-30, but you might want to coat 2-1 or 2-2 instead of 1-1. We us the sharp side and do 2-2 for a nice stencil thickness and consistency. But.... if it aint broke, dont fix it.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

so you would say 25-30 using 2-2 method or was that calculation for 2-1 method?


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

I do 2-1 here, 2 on the shirt side


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

out da box said:


> Yep, maybe 25-30, but you might want to coat 2-1 or 2-2 instead of 1-1. We us the sharp side and do 2-2 for a nice stencil thickness and consistency. But.... if it aint broke, dont fix it.


 I hve always used the round side for some reason never tried the sharp side, what is the difference in application? Oh and I do 1/1 sometimes 1/2


----------



## Jack Clements (Feb 27, 2008)

The sharp side gives you a thinner, sharper, cleaner coat...and I use the same method (2-1), 2 good coats on the screen side and one coat on the other. it makes a nice "gasket" for a cleaner print. Could save you some emulsion too.

I can coat between 125-140 screens with a gallon. I've kept track of it in the past so i could calculate a more precise cost of setup. In the end, I decided that I used about $1 per screen in emulsion. After I figured that out, it really felt like it was a waste of time to keep track of it. I already charge $30/screen for setup, emulsion just ended up being part of it.

I hope i didn't get off track, maybe this will be of some help.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

If you think about it, emulsion is cheap compared to how many screens you can coat, and how many screen charges you can charge for the gallon of chemical. Of course it all adds up in your monthly supply bills.


----------

